# T3 Dosage



## godfather (Aug 30, 2008)

I just ordered a bottle of T3 and going to run it with either clen or albuterol and was wondering the how many mg's I should take a day. The concentration is 150 mcg/ml and the bottle contains 30 ml. I'm not real sure what a mcg is either so if anyone could help with it will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Built (Aug 30, 2008)

Full replacement dose of T3 for an adult is in the range of 25 micrograms (mcg) per day.

What anabolic are you running with this?


----------



## KungFu (Aug 30, 2008)

You should be on test when running t3 you tend to lose muscle mass if not


godfather said:


> I just ordered a bottle of T3 and going to run it with either clen or albuterol and was wondering the how many mg's I should take a day. The concentration is 150 mcg/ml and the bottle contains 30 ml. I'm not real sure what a mcg is either so if anyone could help with it will be appreciated thanks.


----------



## godfather (Aug 30, 2008)

I was originaly going to run it with a prop masterone cycle but decided to go ahead an run it on a cyp deca cycle becuase the prop and masterone cycle is really expensive and I want to run something while im saving for the rest of that.


----------



## Built (Aug 30, 2008)

At least you've got an anabolic in there. 
I've seen variants on this cycle: 



> This is a 6 week cycle:
> 
> Clen is taken 1 week on / one week off:
> 
> ...



This sample cycle requires 4720mcg in total. Your 30ml of 150mcg/ml contains 4500mcg of T3, so you have plenty.

The dosings range from 25mcg to 125mcg. Your liquid contains 150mcg/ml, so you'd be dosing in fractions of a ml. Easiest way to dose this would be to use something like a 1cc insulin syringe to pull the amount you need. Each tenth of a cc will contain 15mcg, so you can adjust accordingly.

Good luck.


----------



## godfather (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks alot. For this one I think I will run albuterol becuase I already have it and going to run clen with the prop and masterone. I also have about four weeks of dbol left would it be wise to throw that in at the begining or not? I will also be running finastride for hair loss because in my last enthenate cycle my hairline seemed to take a beating


----------



## Built (Aug 30, 2008)

From here I will defer to the experts. Dbol is notorious for bloating, so my thoughts would be to do it at the start or leave it off, but I could be waaaay off base here. 

Bump!


----------



## godfather (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks. Does anyone else have advise or opinions on the Dbol?


----------



## godfather (Sep 2, 2008)

I have read that 500 mgs a week of test is alright for a beginer. What if I ran 250 of the deca and 250 of the test?


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2008)

How have you responded to test-only in the past?


----------



## godfather (Sep 3, 2008)

My last cycle I ran test e only at less than 500 a week. Probably like 350 for 14 weeks and had great results.


----------



## Built (Sep 3, 2008)

Then why mess with it now?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't stack too many things. I would not use Dbol and clen together! You're asking for serious discomfort and potential blood pressure and lethargy issues.


----------



## godfather (Sep 3, 2008)

What if I ran the Dbol for the first four weeks and then started then clen a week of so after that?


----------



## Built (Sep 3, 2008)

Why do you WANT the dbol so bad? You've got  better anabolics that won't fuck with your liver or your blood pressure.


----------



## godfather (Sep 3, 2008)

Becuase it was given to me for free is really the only reason why I want to run it. I have been saving it for awhile and i'm ready to throw it in a cycle. If its best to run it another time though I will do that.


----------



## Built (Sep 3, 2008)

Do it on a bulk, to jump-start your IM test. Don't waste your time on it now. 
My .02


----------



## godfather (Sep 4, 2008)

I have asthma and am perscribed to albuterol. Will the clen or albuterol be less effective or will my receptors be already down regulated?


----------



## coolermaster1219 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Hello*



godfather said:


> Thanks. Does anyone else have advise or opinions on the Dbol?


 
Sorry to see you did not get more help on your dbal question.  I use to take lots of Dbal back in the 80's, great for bulk and strength but lots of water retention.  Advice will be mixed; I think there are so many better choses out there for stacking on good lean muscle and not getting kicked in the liver.  I lean away from the pills as I am getting older and pills are tough on the liver.  The best advice you will ever get is from yourself.  How do you feel? How are your gains? And the mirror never lies.

Good luck bro


----------



## tydb2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

Built said:


> At least you've got an anabolic in there.
> I've seen variants on this cycle:
> 
> 
> ...


 
 the only thing i do diff is a lil higher in the dose  and i fine that stayin on clen 2 weeks at a time works best for me. On 2 off 2 . but all in all bro thats how you do the damn thing lol


----------



## first time (Jul 6, 2010)

hey, i just ordered liquid T3 and 25mg winstrol tabs... how should i take these?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 6, 2010)

first time said:


> hey, i just ordered liquid T3 and 25mg winstrol tabs... how should i take these?



By enema..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> By enema..


 
werd~!


----------

